# Plasti Dip paint



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of a high street shop where you can buy Plasti Dip paints. I want to stealth out my car a bit at the weekend but I've left it a little late to order online. Any ideas?


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Halfords peelable paint?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...corative-paints/halfords-peelable-paint-black


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It looks very similar does anyone know if its any good compared to plasti Dip?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I buy all mine off amazon / ebay


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MA3RC said:


> I buy all mine off amazon / ebay


Cheers I looked at Amazon but couldn't get next day. I only want a can of black.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MrMatt said:


> Halfords peelable paint?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...corative-paints/halfords-peelable-paint-black


Is this the same as Plasti Dip. Is it any good?


----------

